# What size should our 4 month old be??



## corey_600rr

Our little girl was the runt of the litter of 8 and when we got her she was just a little smaller than the rest but now she is almost half the other puppies size she weights about 25 lbs right now and I would say the others weight about 40lbs. So my question is is she just small or are they really big or is she just a slow grower or is it that she might only get to 30lbs or so?? I dont really care how big she gets because she is perfect but just curious on how big she will get for buying her toys and beds and such?? Please help


----------



## davidfitness83

It would be very helpful if you told us the breed the puppy is, if the dog is papered and what the bloodlines are.


----------



## william williamson

don't invest alot of time,energy and money with this stuff.A bed,fold her up A old comforter,in the corner,toys,the usual interactive toy,the #1. and 2.A ball and some sort of tugging device.
I don't really key my dogs into solo toys that could cause jealousy if you've got more than one pet.and if you've only got one,she's going to focus on her human friends and your gonna be her be all end all for co-existance.
all my pits have usually had me and another 4 legged for it's pack.
they don't do toys much,they will do the ball and stuff but not alot.
they are avid swimmers.we're in Fl.,down south.they get wet even when it's "cold".
i would not get wound up worryin to much.she'll let you know on her own.the trick to ownin dogs is understanding them when they tell you.thats what I would focus on.that telepathic,transferred to physical.
most here will tell you that their dogs ESPECIALLY pits would rather lay on their feet or sit and stare or just be touched vs. having A toy.my female bumps up to me at night,or always has her leg across me at some point.
I think if I were to crate her ever at night she'd eat me when I let her out the next morning.
she is right now at my feet,inches from touching me.
thats where pits are happiest.


----------



## fishinrob

That's perfect size for a pitbull. Maggie was 25#'s at 4 months and is now 47#'s at 8 months. They stay athletic when they are standard size, be happy!!!


----------



## k8nkane

You never know exactly what size she'll grow up to be until she's there, I don't think. You can guesstimate, but that's about it.

Roxie was always at least 2 pounds heavier than her brother and littermate Kane when they were puppies, up until probably about 1 or 2 months ago. Now (at 9 mths) Kane is 48 and Roxie is 44.


----------



## meno222

my dog was 23lbs at four months.he is 7 1/2 months and around 40lbs.


----------



## Wingman

My dog was about 25-30lbs at 4mo old, she's 16mo now and weighs 50lbs. Just gotta make sure you get the dog dewormed of all the worms so that she can put weight on!


----------



## Sadie

It depends on how the dog is bred if you look at the parent's, bloodline and dogs in your pedigree you can get an estimate at what your dog will be full grown. An APBT should be between 30-60 lbs full grown give or take a few pounds. They usually reach their maximum growth weight by 2 and will fill out between 2-3 years of age. Diet and exercise will keep your dog in top shape weather it's an American Bully, Staff, or APBT. You don't want a fat dog! make sure your feeding enough but not overfeeding.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

Rule of thumb is to double a healthy pups weight at 4 months to get an approximate adult weight give or take a couple of lbs. It really does usually get you closer.

Her littermates sound like they are HUGE. 

Is she a rescue or or do you know the heritage?? How big are the parents?


----------



## corey_600rr

Her mom was a rescue but she seems to be a apbt and her dad was a papered American Stafforshire I dont know much about the bloodline we got her because we know both of the parent dogs and both are very very well behaved and show no dog or human aggression. Mom is about 50lbs dad was approx. 80 lbs. I guess I know that you cant predict how big she will be but I was just looking for previous experience from owners since this is my first pit. I am quickly finding that they are alot of work but definitly worth the work as well I have had some labs and other semi HIGH energy dogs but nothing like her!!!!


----------



## fishinrob

Sounds like the 4 month rule is gonna apply here. Females don't get as big as males so you probably have a 50#-55# dog on your hands. Perfect weight in my opinion. They will wear you down if you're not used to the pitbull ways One things for certain is you won't ever want another breed after you own one. They all seem too boring


----------



## dylroche1

my boy will be 4 months on the 22nd.. he is 33 pounds... females are also smaller ;]


----------



## cyph3rdivin3

fishinrob said:


> That's perfect size for a pitbull. Maggie was 25#'s at 4 months and is now 47#'s at 8 months. They stay athletic when they are standard size, be happy!!!


Dude your dog is beautiful.

I'm thinking mines gonna look like yours when she gets bigger.

Similar facial structure at least.


----------



## RealRasta

If the mom was 50 and the father was 80lbs... Then you would have to think your dog is going to be more around the mothers weight... But only time will tell.

My dog was 37.5lbs at 4 months and at 7months 76+ lbs..... lol... So the double the weight from 4 months to maturity does not always hold true... His mother was about 55lbs and father was around 75-80lbs.. And of course my dog is mixed breed both parents are papered though. Mother apbt and sire white GSD.. But with mixed breeds you never know the true out come until it's sitting there looking at you 24months old.


----------



## Renzen

My girl was about 23 pounds at 4 months and weighs 50 pounds right on the dot now at two years (and has weighed that consistently since she was a year old). Sounds like your girl should be around that size, too, a perfect size! =D


----------



## Lljames59

*My Susie Q seems to be a big girl.*

My girl was found roaming alone and lost. When my friend called they said she was 3 mo. old. When I went to get her I was expecting a little 3 mo. old baby. She was big for 3 mo. She was spayed last week and the Vet said she was 4 mo. and she weighs 38 lbs. and to me she is a little on the thin side. I believe she is a Pit Bull mix. She is grey/brown brindle depending on the light. She was grey with grey eyes and very little brindle showing. The brindle is starting to really come through and she looks more brown with the orange getting darker. In the sun she has almost white/grey eyes. She has very squared/masculine type facial features then her eyes soften her face into a beautiful little girl. I'm really curious what she is mixed with. I guess I can't post a picture but maybe I will be able to later. I just registered. up:


----------

